# Trebes Aire closed



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The aire at Trebes alongside the canal du midi is now closed  

Also, according to the tourist info office, all the town car parks are closed to all camping cars and the only place to stay is at "a camping"

I did check one car park and their was a notice saying that camping cars were not allowed.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

StAubyns said:


> The aire at Trebes alongside the canal du midi is now closed
> 
> Also, according to the tourist info office, all the town car parks are closed to all camping cars and the only place to stay is at "a camping"
> 
> I did check one car park and their was a notice saying that camping cars were not allowed.


Is that closed for the season or closed for good? Thanks for that info as we were planning to spend a night there in a few weeks time.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

according to the tourist office, its closed for good


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> The aire at Trebes alongside the canal du midi is now closed
> 
> Also, according to the tourist info office, all the town car parks are closed to all camping cars and the only place to stay is at "a camping"
> 
> I did check one car park and their was a notice saying that camping cars were not allowed.


Beat you to it.  

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-669992.html#669992


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

should have checked    

but at least an MHF member has verified the info


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff;

It would be good if you could enter a quick review to the Trebes database entry with your update before this post dissapears down the list. I've even provided the link for you :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1463

Pete


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Already done it Pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Did the tourist information office give a reason for this volte-face?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> should have checked
> 
> but at least an MHF member has verified the info


I think it came after you you'd gone, Geoff.

You don't seem to have been away long, are you back early, weather?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Pippin

A shrug of the shoulders when asked why :?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

autostratus said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > should have checked
> ...


Hi Gillian

Been back 2 hours now after 3 weeks away   The weather was too hot for me - mid 30's and above - and it was still at that level on Thursday night at Troyes


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Photo of sign in Trebes car park. It would seem you can park in one of the car parks, but no idea where it is


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

What a shame, this was a very pleasant and convenient aire for anyone following the canal or visiting Carcassonne. We've only used it once and then didn't stay overnight - but we did use the local shops to buy our lunch and other food. Poor decision by the local mairie IMHO.

I've added a note to the campsite entry to let potential users know.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

pippin said:


> Did the tourist information office give a reason for this volte-face?


I heard it was because the road surface was in a bad state,so instead of resurfacing the decided to close the road for good ???????
only hearsay mind.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

hogan said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Did the tourist information office give a reason for this volte-face?
> ...


This is quoted from my source, TotalFrance:
The Mairie, in their wisdom (?), have closed the piece of road that the camping cars have used for years! They have also covered the toilet emptying point there so there are no facilities available now.

I asked in the Tourist Info office at the port and they told me that they thought that it was due to the degredation of the road surface. If that is the reason then it would seem to be a much better bet to resurface the road instead of stopping anything up to 15 or so camping cars from visiting the town. It was a very popular place and very often full through the summer and busy in the winter too.


----------

